# Plant water safe cleaning



## Heidi Overbeek (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello. Just got my ridiculously expensive level 3 septic system installed and intend to use it for irrigation of plants. I live in the mountain southwest at 7400 ft elevation, about 15" rain a year with extremely hard water (dries white instead of clear!) and very alkaline soil and water. When I used to make my own cleaners I always used a lot of baking soda, borax, and washing soda and salt. That would be very bad for my current situation. Does anyone use a lot of acidic cleaners? I'm going to have to start focusing on vinegar, I think. Also, most soaps are pretty alkaline so I am not sure what I should try.
Heidi


----------

